# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  В честь генерала ВДВ

## Gavrila

Вёл юбилей у генерала ВДВ. Эти стихи и для него и для всей десантуры! 

Я прыгнул первый раз,
Перекрестившись тихо,
Сержанта слыша бас:
А ну-ка все на выход!
Шагнул и вниз упал,
По детски, неуклюже…
Куда лечу я? Всё! Пропал!
Когда откроется он? Ну же!!!
...глаза открылись первыми!
Я птица! Подумал вдруг и ощутил рывок!
Нет, я не птица! Птица шевелится,
А я вишу, как кое с чем мешок!
Я посмотрел по сторонам,
Вокруг такие же мешки!
Висят и там, висят и сям!
Весёлые прыжки!
Всё в первый раз бывает очень страшно!
Прыжок впервые, первая любовь!
И тот, кто сделал в жизни шаг тот важный
Пытается всё пережить и вновь!

х--------х----------х------------х

Большое счастье из войны придти живым!
Счастье великое – вообще войны не видеть!
И он вернулся, что бы рассказать другим
Что означает слово "ненавидеть"!
Он ненавидит трусов и предателей,
Когда стреляют зло, исподтишка,
Болтунов и бумагомарателей,
Тех ненавидит, у кого тонка кишка!
Война раскроет подлеца всегда,
Хотя признаться можно не скрывая
Проверкой войны служат иногда
Тем, у кого профессия такая!
Я ненависти громко заявляю "да"!
Ведь если все войну мы будем ненавидеть,
Не слышать, не хотеть её, не видеть!
Исчезнет даже слово навсегда!

----------

